# For Havs that pull on the leash



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just wanted to pull this out into a thread of it's own-- because it is amazing how it works to keep you Hav from pulling on walks. It is called the Gentle Leader Nose Collar. We started using it this weekend and already Jasper is used to it and staying on a loose leash (never happened before) it is also easier to distract him from things that make him nervous like cars and other dogs. It looks to some like a muzzle -- but it is not-- Jasper can do anything he wants in it- just not pull my arm out of it's socket LOL (he is on the bigger side after all)

http://bargraph.com/gentleleader/orderframe.html

the idea is you won't need it for ever--- just till walking loose becomes a habit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, They are wonderful. I have one and it worked wonders on our dog.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Missy,

I've had the same great results with the Martingale collar on Havee. He walks perfectly, just like one of those big old dogs that you see walking at their owners heel. His leash is always loose now and not taught.

He's calmer and it makes for a more pleasant walk since we can go at a faster pace without him stopping and sniffing constantly!

Glad you found something to make your walks better. It just makes for a more pleasant experience doesn't it!!

Jan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Missy - that is fantastic. All three of mine pull on the leash - i think I might have to get this, so it is more fun taking them walking, than being a futile exercise in yanking. My Dr. told me I should NOT walk my dogs if they are pullers, because of my shoulder. If this works, will be able to walk them again. Thanks!!
Laurie


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy~ That was the only collar I could use w/Shadow. She may have only weighed 6 lbs. at tops, but she could sure give my arm a workout on our walks. I do have to say that she absolutely _hated_ it, though. Yeah, she didn't pull but, she didn't enjoy the walks as much either, and unfortunately, she never had the opportunity to get used to it.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leslie, sorry your experience was not great - but did she "learn" to walk on a loose leash from it??


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie, she did do much better. The main issue when she was wearing it was she would just plant her butt and not move. Did I mention she was quite the little alpha?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes we know Tori is the boss- but a cute boss!!!!! I just need something that will help me walk with these guys and have a nice walk, not a struggle!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie, it was _Shadow_ I used the collar on, not Tori. Tori is a wonderful walker and not an alpha, thank goodness!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jasper actually seems to be enjoying his walks just the same--- in fact he is holding his tail and head higher-- he doesn't love it-- before we start walking there is a lot of pawing at the nose part-- but once we are walking he seems happy to be relieved of his duty to lead the pack...so far.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy, glad you found the Gentle Leader. Our agility trainer uses those on almost all of the dog is the basic/foundation class. I saw a major difference in the dogs that wore them.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I think Shadow would have gotten used to it eventually. Like I said she was the total alpha bitch and wanted full control. When the collar took that away she just went on strike. I could get her to go and she did well once we got past the initial "temper tantrum". I would recommend it. In fact, my friend who's a puppy raiser for Guide Dogs for the Blind says they use them.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy is this something Paul recommended for Jasper? I have seen people using them at school and have heard great things about them but have never tried one. I wonder if would help with Monte, he walks great by himself but if I try to walk the both of them together by myself forget it. He thinks it’s a game to jump up and grab Riley’s leash growling and pulling the whole time. I really want to work on this in the spring with him.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I tend to let mine be dogs when we go for walks. If they start to get out of hand, I just shorten up on the leash and make them walk next to me. They are pretty good on walks.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry Leslie, I did misread that!! duh! I am in bed for the 3rd day in a row and going stir crazy and have tons of meds in me - can that be my excuse?? would bet that although Tori is not the alpha, she usually gets what she wants! Who could resist that face!!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

I just placed an order for the Gentle Leader! (I swear, a day is not complete if I haven't bought at least one thing for Molly!). 

Molly LOVES our walks, and so do I, but sometimes they turn into a "DRAG" (she DRAGs me!), or a "Let's sniff EVERYTHING for 20-minutes" ordeal! :frusty:

I like the fact that it's used for training in the house...another way to let them know who's BOSS...(well, we KNOW who's REALLY the Boss, but it's worth a shot!) ound:

Thanks for the good info! :whoo:

Maureen and Molly


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

My sister uses one of these on her gsh pointer. Maggie does really well with it when she uses it. Hubby will not use one he wants them to learn without one. He is a little stubborn at times...oh well.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> My sister uses one of these on her gsh pointer. Maggie does really well with it when she uses it. Hubby will not use one he wants them to learn without one. He is a little stubborn at times...oh well.


Maybe you need to put one on the husband ound:

Funny each of the dogs I've seen on the gentle leaders seems to absolutely hate them and roll all over the ground trying to take them off with their paws. I thought about one for Bogie but luckily I'm stronger than him and can pull him back in line no problem.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

well, I can pull the boys in line too Daniel (even though they are close to 40 pounds together LOL ) but this is different-- it's hard to explain--- the gentle draw on their heads keeps them wanting to be on a loose leash and also checking back in with you. I am not trying to train them to heel, but to not pull. The literature says that the noose around the nose gives them the same cue as their mothers gave them when they put their whole mouths around theirs-- and that the strap high on the back of the head is comforting, like a mother picking up a pup by the scruff. In anycase it has worked for Jassy, but he is a true omega-- so maybe that's why it works for him.

Leeann, yes this was Paul's suggestion. I have not walked them both together with Jassy on the gentle leader- but Michael has. He does say it works- but he uses seperate leashes for them - I use a double leash when I walk them both and I would be afraid I would tug the wrong way on one of them and not the other. But perhaps in time I will learn.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i don't use a leash at all, we walk 'off leash' most of the time.

if i'm off our normal route or around crowds or lots of cars then we do the leash on his halter.

i find the best thing to do with a dog that pulls is to keep changing direction on them so it forces them to pay attention to me.

joe


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Missy--

I ordered the Gentle Leader according to the size (pounds!) chart they provided...is there room for adjustment? :jaw:

I'm never sure which size to go with for Molly (20 lbs)...they said SMALL...the next size up was recommended for Dalmations, so I thought that would be too large (even when Molly has her big hair)..ound:


It says they're exchangeable/returnable, but I hate having to do that when I order something.

Thanks for all the info...much appreciated!

Maureen and Molly


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

I have one and it is adjustable.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Sorry Leslie, I did misread that!! duh! I am in bed for the 3rd day in a row and going stir crazy and have tons of meds in me - can that be my excuse?? would bet that although Tori is not the alpha, she usually gets what she wants! Who could resist that face!!


Laurie~ I figured you misread it. Not to worry. Sorry to hear you're under the weather. Hope you get over it soon.

Of course you're right about Tori, too. In fact, I think she's got us wrapped even tighter around her paw than Shadow ever did. She's so smart, loving and eager to please us, it is totally impossible to resist her. However, cute she may be, she has learned NILIF! :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Moko said:


> Missy--
> 
> I ordered the Gentle Leader according to the size (pounds!) chart they provided...is there room for adjustment? :jaw:
> 
> ...


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i am so envious, my dog hated the gentle leader. it was soo stressful for both of us on our walks, i don't know if it was more my issue or his but i just couldn't watch him scratch his face on the path. needless to say, walking is still an issue for us.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

When Molly was just learning to walk on the leash, she did the typical pulling and "What-the-heck-do-you-have-this-on-ME-for?" stuff.

I had read (SOMEwhere) to have the puppy on a short leash in the house (attach it to a belt) so the pup gets used to the leash, AND to being at your side.

Having Molly with me like that solved two problems: teaching her to like the leash, AND knowing where she was so she couldn't get into a puppy-fix!

She's a pleasure on a leash walk now., It took very little effort


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I prefer to teach them to walk with a loose lead on a leash. We raise horses too and you HAVE to train them to walk with a loose lead because there is no winning a tug-of-war battle. We train babies (horses) to give to lead pressure on their second day after birth-don't worry, we have a method that involves no pulling on them. 

A dog can only pull against a leash if it has matching pressure on the other end. The trick is to teach them to give to ANY pressure then feel on the end of the leash. They are best taught in an inside space where they aren't distracted enough to want to run after something. I would never tie a leash to my belt as there is no way to control the pressure needed enough. Any training can be done by submission or understanding and I always prefer understanding.

The person on the other end of the leash puts LIGHT pressure on the end of the leash. The next step is the important one. The INSTANT the dog gives into the pressure the handler RELEASES pressure enough that the dog, or horse as it may be, feels AND sees the handler give. You are teaching understanding and it needs to be done every time the dog forgets.

Teaching leading outside is best done on a long, brisk walk. The walk needs to be fast enough that the dog finds it easier to stay close to the handler. Timing is everything in training. The INSTANT the dog pulls on the leash it has to be taken back by the handler and the pressure yielded INSTANTLY. This of course requires a practiced touch so as not to choke the dog. With small dogs the type of collar is not important other than to be wide enough not to pinch the dogs neck. You don't jerk the dog back and certainly not enough to take it off its feet, but only enough so that the dog understands that the handler is in control.

I've seen Pam teach a dog how to lead in a couple of minutes. Letting a dog continue to pull on a leash is just teaching it that it can. As with any training of horses or dogs or dogs it's MUCH simpler to teach it correctly the first time so it never knows anything different. With practice, it becomes automatic for the handler without having to think about it.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

*Gentle leader*

Just saw this thread.
Our Schnoodle Magee was the worst puller I've ever known. He weighs 20 pounds, but it felt like 100. 
We used the Gentle Leader at the suggestion of the vet, who uses it on his 2 big dogs. Well, after Magee got used to it, I could walk him at my side, holding the leash with one finger, if I wanted to lol. What a difference.
Now, he's 5 years old and walks very well without it. He's a stubborn guy, but
learned from the Gentle Leader.
I haven't had to use it on my darling Havs.. (How I love those 2 dogs!)
They respond to heel command and praise. 
They are so wonderful...Sounds corny, but I really feel blessed to have Chico and Cali.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

*Easy Walker Harness*

Well, I don't have the touch that Tom has and Lola Alpha Girl pulls like crazy on the leash - since day one. I use a harness that my trainer recommended. It is from the same people as the gentle leader called the Easy Walker. It doesn't go around the muzzle. It goes around her shoulders with a martingale type collar that clips in front. When they start to pull, the pressure pulls their shoulders together. Lola immediately lifts up her head, walks like a show dog right at my side. This after two months of walking her led to tendonitis in my shoulder. How a 6 pound dog could do that amazes many, until you've been there! I ordered a petite for Lola, who is small.

http://www.premier.com/View.aspx?page=dogs/products/collars/easywalk/description


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Redorr said:


> Well, I don't have the touch that Tom has and Lola Alpha Girl pulls like crazy on the leash - since day one. I use a harness that my trainer recommended. It is from the same people as the gentle leader called the Easy Walker. It doesn't go around the muzzle. It goes around her shoulders with a martingale type collar that clips in front. When they start to pull, the pressure pulls their shoulders together. Lola immediately lifts up her head, walks like a show dog right at my side. This after two months of walking her led to tendonitis in my shoulder. How a 6 pound dog could do that amazes many, until you've been there! I ordered a petite for Lola, who is small.
> 
> http://www.premier.com/View.aspx?page=dogs/products/collars/easywalk/description


I used that harness with other dogs and it worked wonderfully! Oliver fell between 2 sizes  and could not use it. The bigger size was to big and he got out of it ASAP. The company finally said take the bigger size to a shoe repair place and have it cut to size.
I wish I could have found the correct size


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

My trainer taught us that if the dog is pulling, walk backwards until they are back in the heel position, then proceed forward. Gryff and I have been working on heel, but the truth of the matter is that I don't really care. He's not an 80 pound dog, so his pulling doesn't really bother me. He doesn't pull so much anymore and he doesn't try to eat my pant legs while walking anymore either.


----------

